# Need some help grow Glossostigma elatinoides properly



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

It has been 7 weeks, but why my Glossostigma elatinoides keep growing upwards? I want it to stay low and become a carpet. Any suggestions? Will applying a trim help?

Thank you.

Light: 2 x 18w compact fluorescent bulb (6700k)
diy co2
ph: 6.4
ammonia: 0
no2: 0
no3: 0


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Absolutely. Your carpeting plants actually need to be trained to carpet. So trim them regularly and they'll figure out they can't grow up so they need to grow out.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

yes trimming helps a lot, and also good waterflow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you guys.

How much should I trim it?


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

cammywf said:


> Thank you guys.
> 
> How much should I trim it?


trim them everytime they go past the height you want. its gon be quite a battle but eventually theyl go sideways. high lighting makes it a lil easier so they dont grow up tryina reach for the light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

jagermelifter said:


> trim them everytime they go past the height you want. its gon be quite a battle but eventually theyl go sideways. high lighting makes it a lil easier so they dont grow up tryina reach for the light.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


gocha, will do it tonight.


----------

